# Canadians in Burma, WW2



## Maria3a (14 Mar 2009)

I was interviewed for this book, but never got it.  Just found it on Google Books - quite a bit online

http://books.google.ca/books?id=ZMMO-X1D2I8C&printsec=frontcover

It's been said that my father was the only Canadian to serve in Burma, and that's _not Correct_.  He was Senior Medical Officer,  but there was another Canadian Doctor there who was a Surgeon.  

Point is, there is a history of many Canadians who volunteered with the British to serve in Burma and it's a little known history.  And it is a history of service to be proud of. 

I'm glad the author  wrote this.  He's a Brit, as I remember, and had been struck by the fact that no one knew about this entire history of Canadians serving in Burma. It was like it didn't happen. 

Just wanted to pass it on.

Anne


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (14 Mar 2009)

My grandfather was in the RCAF and has the Burma Star. alot of Canadians have the Star. I think my grandfather was shot down in Burma and was a POW but made it back to the Allied lines because he was back flying 1 year later
I am not sure but looking for more information hard tocome across


----------



## Maria3a (14 Mar 2009)

Honor and respect to your grandfather.  

If you go here:
http://www.glanmore.org/bookmarks.html

There Chindit/Burma links there.

Alot of it was never declassified - they've just started to recently.  I think that had alot to do with OSS - Detach 101 - they all trained at Imphal together.  They were training the Kachins, and my father spent alot of time treating Kachins, so paths would crossk for eg - so everything got classified (my guess).  Why there is such a paucity of information available.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSS_Detachment_101

I know the Report on Operations I have can be ordered through NARA for example, but alot of it is still blacked out - that may have changed over the last 5 years but at the time I checked (just to see) it had been reclassified in 1973.

Actually, I don't think any of the articles are listed from the Bookmarks page, so here's my father's - there are some articles, etc.  There's one on Jungle Medicine given be Calvert in the late 60's at St. Mary's Hospital in London -  I've only put up the Medical Report of the Report itself (1st Campaign) ..
actually if you follow the links on that page, 

Http://www.glanmore.org/gvf/jri1.html
That would have other links. 
Major General Singlaub's book - Hazardous Duty - as lot of information about the OSS in China (my father was on the China border for a time)

I guess I'm just saying - none of it was in isolation.

Now here I "am" preaching to the choir - I'm sorry   Jeez Louizze, telling this group how it works.

But all the publications, etc., very, very few mention Canadians in that theatre.




			
				FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> My grandfather was in the RCAF and has the Burma Star. alot of Canadians have the Star. I think my grandfather was shot down in Burma and was a POW but made it back to the Allied lines because he was back flying 1 year later
> I am not sure but looking for more information hard tocome across


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (14 Mar 2009)

Just want to mention that there is a memorial in Kingston put up by the Burma Star Association in the park that is also home to the 21st Btn CEF Memorial and the RCHA Memorial.


----------



## Maria3a (14 Mar 2009)

I didn't know that.  I had been speaking with a gentleman from the Kingston area (by phone) when I was last in Belleville in 2005, John? in the Burma Star Asssociation but I didn't know there a Memorial.  I was only there for the day so I never did have the opportunity to meet him.  That would have been great.

Thanks

ps:  these guys have some good CBI links
http://warren421.home.comcast.net/~warren421/links.html


There used to a website for The Burma Star Association, wasn't there?  the UK one is up, but I thought there was a Canadian one.



			
				AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Just want to mention that there is a memorial in Kingston put up by the Burma Star Association in the park that is also home to the 21st Btn CEF Memorial and the RCHA Memorial.


----------



## Shec (15 Mar 2009)

My late uncle was an RCAF Wireless Air Gunner posted to the RAF and like FHG's Grandfather  was awarded the Burma Star.   Given that 60% of RCAF aircrew overseas served in RAF units (Goodspeed, The Armed Forces of Canada 1867-1967 , pg. 179) it's safe to say that many  of them served in India/Burma.  In Milberry's  60 Years, The RCAF and Air Command 1924-1984 there are several repeated references to this "Lost Legion" serving in RAF squadrons in that theatre.

Amongst my uncle's souvenirs was an issue Ghurka kukri knife.  Don't know the story behind it but my uncle used the kukri as the ultimate gardening tool.


----------



## Maria3a (15 Mar 2009)

Hi, I really have to learn more.  Lost Legion, that would be the Burma road? 1943.  and that would be why the long-range penetration started - because that first campaign was in June, 1943.

I have a set of books that my father bought (treasures to hang on to), called "The Second Great War" Ed.  Sir John Hannerton, Mil Ed Maj Gen Sir Charles Gwynn, K.C.B., C.M.G., D.S.O.,  - it has alot of contemporary photos, maps, etc. and covers the entire war.  There is quite a bit about the BCI theatre.  They were published in the late 40's, so I could probably put them up for people without copyright worries.  II  understand that complete set is hard to find, different libraries have one volume or two, but not the whole set?  In any case, these books - iif I ever know I have a block of time where I can.. commit.. to it, I'd love to digitize it. Amazing set of books).

Need to find that cabin out in God's little acre <G>
I really do have to learn more.

In the meantime, I had scanned the map from the Report on Operations I have (the 1st one) (2nd is the original manuscript) because I wanted to put it up online but then I thought maybe I shouldn't ?

Also, I had to take a photo of it flat on the floor with me standing over it, so - it could have been better.  I tried to go over the text, etc., and you will see that, but all the colors, etc., are the same.

http://www.glanmore.org/gvf/1943map.jpg

Regards,

Anne


			
				Shec said:
			
		

> My late uncle was an RCAF Wireless Air Gunner posted to the RAF and like FHG's Grandfather  was awarded the Burma Star.   Given that 60% of RCAF aircrew overseas served in RAF units (Goodspeed, The Armed Forces of Canada 1867-1967 , pg. 179) it's safe to say that many  of them served in India/Burma.  In Milberry's  60 Years, The RCAF and Air Command 1924-1984 there are several repeated references to this "Lost Legion" serving in RAF squadrons in that theatre.
> 
> Amongst my uncle's souvenirs was an issue Ghurka kukri knife.  Don't know the story behind it but my uncle used the kukri as the ultimate gardening tool.


----------



## Shec (15 Mar 2009)

"Lost Legion" was a colloquilism the author uses throughout his book to characterize RCAF personnel posted to the RAF.  I don't know if the term was coined by him or if it's used elsewhere however if you peruse the book just look up "Lost Legion and there are several references to pages that describe the actions of these men in Burma and elsewhere.   For example, he states that a number of Canadians flew RAF Liberators against targets in the Far East with 159 Squadron RAF.  

3 RCAF squadrons did serve in the threatre as such.   435 & 436 Squadrons, RCAF,  flew C-47s on supply missions over Burma in 1945 and before that 413 Squadron RCAF flew out of Ceylon on maritime patrol.  One of their crews is credited with saving Ceylon when they spotted a Japanese invasion fleet.


----------



## Maria3a (15 Mar 2009)

I'm going to see if I can get those books.

Those kukri's..  they are something.. used it for his gardening? that's - makes absolute sense <G>  I like it.

My father never brought one of them back, he did bring back a split bamboo Japanese sword that he _took_ off a Japanese officer - attacking a hospital - basha.  That thing was _sharp_.  I remember taking it out of the sheath once (about 12 yrs old), and the edges had come apart.  Slit the palm of my wide open   I was always _very_ careful with it after that - It was always hangning in the drawing room at home - never took it out hardly ever over time.  I donated it a couple of years ago - it was getting to truly be a museum piece and needed preservation, aside from the main fact that I wanted to donate it.  

It was beautiful tho - alot of weaving.

The people I donated it to - they did such a beautiful job of restoring it (bamboo had dried out, things like that - got to the point where it was risky even touching it for fear things would just.. come apart), building a case.

Anne





			
				Shec said:
			
		

> My late uncle was an RCAF Wireless Air Gunner posted to the RAF and like FHG's Grandfather  was awarded the Burma Star.   Given that 60% of RCAF aircrew overseas served in RAF units (Goodspeed, The Armed Forces of Canada 1867-1967 , pg. 179) it's safe to say that many  of them served in India/Burma.  In Milberry's  60 Years, The RCAF and Air Command 1924-1984 there are several repeated references to this "Lost Legion" serving in RAF squadrons in that theatre.
> 
> Amongst my uncle's souvenirs was an issue Ghurka kukri knife.  Don't know the story behind it but my uncle used the kukri as the ultimate gardening tool.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shec (15 Mar 2009)

Anne said:
			
		

> Those kukri's..  they are something.. used it for his gardening? that's - makes absolute sense <G>  I like it.



Yeah, the original Weed Whacker


----------



## Maria3a (15 Mar 2009)

I hear that! LOL

EVentually that sword of my father's came to my hands, in my house, I mean. When people would ask me what the sword was?  I used to tell them it was my father's _little conversation piece  _ - eyes would get real big and round  ;D

 :camo:





			
				Shec said:
			
		

> Yeah, the original Weed Whacker


----------



## 3rd Herd (25 Mar 2009)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> My grandfather was in the RCAF and has the Burma Star. alot of Canadians have the Star. I think my grandfather was shot down in Burma and was a POW but made it back to the Allied lines because he was back flying 1 year later
> I am not sure but looking for more information hard tocome across



FHG,
try Atholl Sutherland Brown

"Indian Days and Burmese Nights:
Flying Beaufighters in Southeast Asia with 177 RAF
Squadron," Canadian Military History, Volume 4,
Number 2, pp.9-22.

Atholl Sutherland Brown, Silently into the Midst of
Things, 177 Squadron Royal Air Force in Burma, 1943-
1945, History and Personal Narratives (Sussex, UK: The
Book Guild Ltd., 1997). 

"The men who were to become 177 Squadron RAF assembled in India in early 1943, not knowing their destination - or their fates. Soon after, they were flying repeatedly by day and by night over Burma (known today as Myanmar) and Siam (Thailand), frequently in abominable weather, destroying Japanese transportation and infrastructure, playing an important role in the eventual Allied victory. Equipped with twin-engined, cannon and rocket firing Bristol Beaufighters, the pilots flew just above the jungle or the plains - too low to be detected by radar - and were often unseen and unheard until the moment of attack. No wonder the Japanese called them 'Whispering Death'. Using the squadron's Operations Record Book, his own memories and those of his colleagues, Atholl Sutherland Brown has meticulously recreated the triumphs and disasters of a group of unknown heroes - the air and ground crews of the 177 Squadron. The title of the book comes from the squadron motto: silenter in medias res. - burmabeaufighters.com"

 The China-Burma-India campaign, 1931-1945 : historiography and annotated bibliography / Eugene L. Rasor.


----------



## Rifleman62 (26 Mar 2009)

My wife's uncle was in 435 Sqn in the CBI:

HILTON, F/L Robert Clifford (J21061) - Commended for Valuable Services - No.120 Wing (AFRO gives unit only as "Overseas") - Award effective 13 June 1946 as per London Gazette of that date and AFRO 726/46 dated 26 July 1946. Unit identified in DHist file 181.009 D.1124 (RG.24 Vol.20595). Home in Bangor, Saskatchewan. Enlisted in Winnipeg 22 October 1941. Trained at No.3 WS Winnipeg (graduated 22 October 1942), and No.8 BGS Lethbridge (graduated 23 November 1942).

http://rcaf.com/squadrons/400series/435squadron.php    435 Sqn
http://rcaf.com/squadrons/400series/436squadron.php    436 Sqn

Coincidentally, my son in law's brother was a MCpl SAR Tech with 435 Sqn Edmonton.

There was a book re 435 and 436 in Burma, the title escapes me, which I donated to 435 Sqn. The book was published decades ago.



Picture Caption: No. 436 Sqn jumped the gun somewhat and painted 'Royal Canadian Air Force' on its aircraft long before it was common RCAF usage. The picture must be late in the war as the red "meatball" in back in the roundel.


----------



## sti1es (12 Apr 2009)

Maria said:
			
		

> I was interviewed for this book, but never got it.  Just found it on Google Books - quite a bit online
> 
> http://books.google.ca/books?id=ZMMO-X1D2I8C&printsec=frontcover
> 
> ...



That surgeon could have very well have been my grandfather Major/Captain Barney W. Solomon (Canadian).  I would very much like to talk with you and compare notes.  I believe you can email me.


----------



## sti1es (12 Apr 2009)

My grandfather was a Canadian surgeon at the Battle of Imphal (17 Indian), and later was attached to General Cowan in the push to Rangoon.  His name was Major/Captain Barney W. Solomon.

I remember him telling me that Imphal was the fiercest battle he had ever witnessed.  At one point, Japanese soldiers busted into his operating theater and had threatened to kill everyone.  My grandfather, however, persuaded them to tour the operating room and showed the Japanese all the patients that he and his doctors were working on.  His policy was to take in everybody, even wounded Japanese.  Once the soldiers saw that he was treating their comrades as well, they departed and went back out into the chaos of the battle.

Give me an email, if you have any stories about the Burma Campaign.
thomas.stiles@tamu.edu


----------



## sti1es (12 Apr 2009)

Maria said:
			
		

> Those kukri's..  they are something.. used it for his gardening? that's - makes absolute sense <G>  I like it.
> 
> My father never brought one of them back, he did bring back a split bamboo Japanese sword that he _took_ off a Japanese officer - attacking a hospital - basha.  That thing was _sharp_.  I remember taking it out of the sheath once (about 12 yrs old), and the edges had come apart.  Slit the palm of my wide open   I was always _very_ careful with it after that - It was always hangning in the drawing room at home - never took it out hardly ever over time.  I donated it a couple of years ago - it was getting to truly be a museum piece and needed preservation, aside from the main fact that I wanted to donate it.
> 
> ...



My grandfather brought one back as well, I remember handling it when growing up, and didn't really know how it was used until recently.  Gruesome stuff.  It was in black leather sheath, which had a side pocket on it.  My aunt has it now.


----------



## sti1es (28 Jun 2009)

Dear Anne,  i was interested to hear about your dad in Burma.  My dad Dr. Barney William Solomon was a surgeon in India and Burma.  England sent a call out to Canada asking for Doctors.  i believe around 40 Canadian Doctors volunteered.  My dad joined the Canadian Army and was loaned to the British army. As he was Jewish he was sent to India.  He was taken by ship to India and eventually made it to Burma. As a kid we watched a documentary film about the war in Burma.  It was showing the medical tents and patients.  My dad kept saying "that's exactly what it looked like when I was there !"  Then suddenly there he was in a white lab coat carrying a clip board.  I would love to find that film. If my memory serves me all the doctors survived the war.  My dad was always disappointed that England never formally thanked these doctors for their service.  We have films of him in the medical camps.  Your dads name sounds familiar.  They had to have known each other.  My dad settled in Fort Frances Ontario after meeting my mum.  She was one of the first women optometrists in Canada.  My dad had a large medical practice there and was always respected for the surgical skills he developed during the war.  maxine


----------



## sti1es (29 Jun 2009)

Anne,  I did a little digging and found the one document that I have.  My sister has the Burma star and other documents.  What I have is an order promoting my dad from Captain to Major.  It states Capt. B. W. Solomon, R.C.A.M.C. attached to R.A.M.C. has been classified by the D.M.S. in India as a Recognized Specialist in Surgery with effect from 22-7-44 F.N. and promoted to the Acting Rank of Major w.s.f. the same date while employed as a Surgeon within the Authorized Establishment of the Unit. Auth: GHQ (I) No.10560/DMS-I(b) of 24-7-44

It was titled - Extract from Hospital Orders part XI by Colonel C.R. Henderson, IAMC, Commanding No.41 Indian General Hospital (C)

Clearly my dad is the surgeon that you spoke of.  I would be interested in hearing from you.  My sister has the movies that my dad took while in India and Burma.  I saw them as a  little girl and they were taken at the hospital camps. There is a film of my dad putting a full body plaster cast on a soldier with a broken back. A little bit was down loaded to a DVD and shows my dad walking with another officer and some Indian officers. Uniforms looked British.  My email is maxinefashion@gmail.com  Thanks  Maxine Solomon Stiles DVM


----------



## Sidneys Girl (22 Aug 2009)

In response to your father listed as the only Canadian to serve in Burma, my father Sidney John James joined the RCAF and attained rank of WO1.  His RCAF number was CAN R205372.  He was transferred to the RAF to serve as nose gunner on a Liberator Aircraft.  His RAF squadron 356 flew many missions from from their permanent base in Burma. Would love to swap stories with you


----------



## Sidneys Girl (22 Aug 2009)

In addition to the above, I have his Burma Star, his RAF flight log book, many photographs, and other memorabilia.  He is mentioned in the book Burma Liberators of which I have a copy.


----------



## 3rd Herd (13 Nov 2009)

Just finished having breakfast ( or rather breakfast last week) with one of the 10 surviving members of the Burma Star  Association. Very nice "outspoken gentleman" who helped me with some research earlier in the year. No email but I think he would relish a call from someone interested in the Burma Star.


----------



## richardj4 (15 Aug 2011)

An interesting thread. There must be more than 10 Burma Star veterans left in Canada.   My father, S/L  J.A.  Crouch, CD (ret) was awarded the Burma Star. He was unknown to any of the associations in Canada before his death last week at 92.  He was a life long member of the association in the UK. He served in the RCAF, but was seconded to the RAF, firstly to 217 Sqdn Coastal Command which was sent to the eastern theatre in 1941, and later to 3rd Tactical Air Force Communications Flight .  He was the only Canadian in either of these units. In early 1945, the RCAF  caught up with him and ordered him home. 

There must have been others with similar experiences, although Time does march on.


----------



## Rifleman62 (24 Dec 2012)

Liberated POWs at Rangoon jail, 3 May 1945. Major McLeod, a Canadian doctor who served with the Indian Medical Service, inspects one of his patients, Corporal J Usher, whose leg he had to amputate during their captivity.


----------

